# Free Concert 12/17/2010 - Harvard Square, Cambridge MA



## Marquis

A Special Holiday Concert by World-renowned Pianist Elan Sicroff

December 17, 2010 7:15 PM - 9:00 PM

The Cambridge Center for Adult Education 
Harvard Square 42 Brattle Street Cambridge, 02138

Free - donations gratefully accepted






http://www.hereandnow.org/2010/12/03/elan-sicroff-hartmann


----------

